# Biscuits and gravy



## hildasjim (Sep 3, 2010)

I need to know how much gravy I will need to feed 30 people?    We are havuing breakfast on Labor day and need some help.  Thanks


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 3, 2010)

Assuming everyone gets 2 biscuits I would guess 6 oz of gravy.  Understand  that this may be a TEXAS portion.  The key is determining the serving size per person. 

30 x 6 oz = 180 fl oz

or 5.625 quarts.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 3, 2010)

That's a lot of gravy to make!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 3, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> Assuming everyone gets 2 biscuits I would guess 6 oz of gravy.  Understand  that this may be a TEXAS portion.  The key is determining the serving size per person.
> 
> 30 x 6 oz = 180 fl oz
> 
> or 5.625 quarts.



Nice.

Figuring a quarter pound of raw sausage per person, for thirty cups of gravy, you will need 7 and a half lbs. sausage, and the same amount of flour.  This works out to about two tbs. flour per person, which should give your sufficient roux to make the required amount of gravy.  You might want to check my math.  I did it in my head, and as we all know, my head isn't always all that accurate.  That's why I use recipes as a starting point.

If it were me, I'd cook up the sausage and start adding flour, a little at a time, until the roux was thick enough, and slowly whisk in the milk until the gravy was just right.  After that, I'd add salt and pepper in the same way, testing after each addition until the seasoning was right.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chef Lance (Sep 3, 2010)

I would work it out at around 60mls per person.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2010)

Chef Lance said:


> I would work it out at around 60mls per person.



That's only two ounces per serving!  Kinda small if you ask me.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 3, 2010)

I think the local resturant puts 2 ladles worth over two split buscuits. 

Hmmm I may have to go out for breakfast this weekend.. biscuits and sausage gravy and a big old country fried steak and eggs!!!


----------



## Chef Lance (Sep 3, 2010)

Gotta remember that it's sauce, not "soup" he he he


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 4, 2010)

Chef Lance said:


> Gotta remember that it's sauce, not "soup" he he he


 
Actually  the biscuits are really just the delivery system for the sausage gravy (YUM), like bagels are just the delivery system for the lox and cream cheese.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2010)

For me, the flavor of light and tender biscuits blends with the rich sausage gravy to make the perfect bite.  Both are good on their own, but are better combined.  There has to be enough of the gravy and sausage bits to generously coat each bite of biscuit.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

